# Female composer: score to an animation movie



## Garlu

Hi all,

I know it'd attract more attention if the title said "female composer" so, why not sharing a bit of my recent score to a spanish animation movie? 

Recorded with the RTVE Choir (61 piece, in Madrid) and a 50+ orchestra in Bratislava.
Perc, pianos, harp and mallets, are midi.

I was lucky to have a pretty extensive and diverse team of professionals around the globe, so, the work didn't stop, as we were around the clock. Really lucky to have an amazing team!

I hope you like it! Feel free to ask, comment... or what you feel like!

Best,

Vanessa G.
"Garlu"


----------



## dgburns

Sounds great! Bravo!


----------



## Robo Rivard

Very visual, I'm sure it supports the animation perfectly. Great work!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Great click-bait and great work!  
I'd just say "brilliant composer" because that track is on a very high level. A lot charm, very colorful writing and orchestration. Could be straight from a Pixar, Disney what ever movie, based on the quality of the composition...
Superb!


----------



## Guy Rowland

Bravo, sounds superb (the low end at 1'58 rattled my cage!).

With such an indefensibly absurd gender imbalance in the industry, wishing you every success.


----------



## Garlu

Thank you everyone for your support and your kind words! I might prepare a playlist with a few excerpts in the next few days. 

@Guy Rowland, I was really lucky to have an EXCELLENT recording and mixing engineer, Mikel Krutzaga, who made the orchestra sound soooo natural. I was going for a more "detailed" mix, for animation, without losing the stage feeling and he got that instantly. I'll try for the playlist to be wav files uncompressed. 

The project was a lot of fun! and really challenging! 

Thanks for listening, everyone!


----------



## Oliver

Garlu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know it'd attract more attention if the title said "female composer" so, why not sharing a bit of my recent score to a spanish animation movie?
> 
> Recorded with the RTVE Choir (61 piece, in Madrid) and a 50+ orchestra in Bratislava.
> Perc, pianos, harp and mallets, are midi.
> 
> I was lucky to have a pretty extensive and diverse team of professionals around the globe, so, the work didn't stop, as we were around the clock. Really lucky to have an amazing team!
> 
> I hope you like it! Feel free to ask, comment... or what you feel like!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Vanessa G.
> "Garlu"




absolutely gorgeous, love it! 
Greetings from Austria!


----------



## BenG

This sounds fantastic.


----------



## Garlu

Thanks a lot everyone for listening! 
Glad you liked it!


----------



## Grizzlymv

This sounded really fantastic. I loved every seconds of it. It was vivid, coloful, and full of life and energy. Really a strong animated vibe. Well done!


----------



## Billy Palmer

Well it's a brilliant score! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Garlu

Thanks again to everyone for listening! More info soon!


----------



## freecham

I also share the enthusiasm of the other members: this music is really excellent. I really enjoyed listening to it ! Bravo maestra !


----------



## Ashermusic

Terrific Vanessa.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

This rules.


----------



## holing

As amazing as always!!! 
Can't tell you enough how much I LOVEEEE the music!!!


----------



## Garlu

holing said:


> As amazing as always!!!
> Can't tell you enough how much I LOVEEEE the music!!!



@holing was one of the orchestrators/programmers on this movie. Her contribution was incredible and I am super grateful to her and the rest of the team who made this score possible. Brava!!!

Thanks again everyone for listening!!!


----------



## Garlu

And... one important detail to mention: treating kids as adults in terms of music was key for the movie. Harmonic language, motif development, form, modulations, etc. Kids are suuuper smart and the goal was to keep that development that went aside the history and what was being told on image. 

Animation is fun but can easily go the "easy predictable" direction. And I hope this is not the case.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Felicidades Vanessa! Suena genial


----------



## Gerd Kaeding

Bravo , Vanessa , Bravo !!!!


Best,
Gerd


----------



## Wes Antczak

Congratulations! Well done indeed, Vanessa! And definitely _not_ guilty of the "easy predictable." It also makes me curious now to see the film. I hope you will keep us posted if you learn anything about a possible video release in the future.


----------

